# Crankworx 07



## mtb mat (Sep 17, 2005)

Don't forget Crankworx is live on Rip.tv! Its on in a couple hours.


----------



## jimage (Dec 22, 2006)

thanks for reminding me


----------



## Acme54321 (Oct 8, 2003)

Did Cam McCaul not qualify for slopestyle?? In the recap video from Thursday it had the list of 15 riders who qualified and Cam was not there.


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

5pm for us one the coast

to find your time zone
http://www.crankworx.com/


----------



## coiler8 (Aug 25, 2006)

thanks men...i just had a fit with my parents because i thought it was at 5. but thatnk you guys.


----------



## mace2 (May 3, 2004)

Acme54321 said:


> Did Cam McCaul not qualify for slopestyle?? In the recap video from Thursday it had the list of 15 riders who qualified and Cam was not there.


the top finishers from last year get auto-entry to the finals


----------



## Acme54321 (Oct 8, 2003)

mace2 said:


> the top finishers from last year get auto-entry to the finals


Awesome. I saw some other big names on the qualifier list and got confused.


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

AT better win that $hit.


----------



## jimage (Dec 22, 2006)

1am for me in london 20mins to go!!!


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

did the site crash??


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

great....it loaded for me fine earlier, now riptv wont load for me


----------



## coiler8 (Aug 25, 2006)

i cant get on


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

i think it might not be working? i donno, rip.tv wont load for me, and i've been trying to stream it on three other sites that are supposed to be showing it and none of them are working either


----------



## Karupshun (Jun 13, 2006)

crashing here too. probably have to wait for Youtube vids

why isn't this covered on mainstream sports. it's crankworx......there's enough bass fishing shows to bump one for few episodes....


----------



## coiler8 (Aug 25, 2006)

what are the other ones streaming it?
ill check them out


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

bass fishing has alot more adrenalin and excitement than slopestyle duh, it'd have to be on one of those obscure channel 100-800


----------



## Karupshun (Jun 13, 2006)

sicklines was supposed to stream the feed as well, but I think the main feed is gone.

There's probably 50k+ trying to stream this, and just overwhelmed their servers


----------



## jamesdc (Oct 31, 2005)

I cant get it to work either.


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

It was working on NSMB.com, but it just quit working.:madman:


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

Karupshun
There's probably 50k+ trying to stream this said:


> or....
> 
> whistler just blew up .
> 
> i tried and no working for me


----------



## tiflow_21 (Oct 27, 2005)

Not working for me either, about to shed a tear


----------



## slingerzz (Dec 2, 2006)

mine quit working too


----------



## mtb_biker (Jan 27, 2004)

works fine for me > http://www.SickLines.com

hopefully it doesn't mess the stream up since rip.tv seems down for right now


----------



## Acme54321 (Oct 8, 2003)

www.rip.tv is even down....

Nice.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

sicklines is showing me the same blank video stream as everything else


----------



## giantrider9 (Sep 3, 2006)

It doesnt work on crankworx.com sicklines or rip.tv

Any one know if we wil be able to get any coverage


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

mtb_biker said:


> works fine for me > http://www.SickLines.com
> 
> hopefully it doesn't mess the stream up since rip.tv seems down for right now


Yours ain't working for me.


----------



## mtb_biker (Jan 27, 2004)

their stream just died, it was working a second ago.. they're probably rebooting servers or something.

Its back now for me, it goes in and out now. Ugh, and I just made a tasty beverage


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

FYYYYCCCCKKKK!!

Somebody give a play by play please.


----------



## MattyBoyR6 (Sep 18, 2004)

My GF closed it out when it started to play, not knowing what it was. Arrg. Guess building a photobucket avatar was mo bettah


----------



## balfabiker22 (Feb 26, 2006)

ahhhh, dont work sever overload! someone better post it on youtube very quick

Work for anyone else?????:madman: :madman: :madman: :madman:


----------



## mtb_biker (Jan 27, 2004)

Well it was going in/out but Guelvich is on the course, but he's frozen at the moment


----------



## coiler8 (Aug 25, 2006)

help me Tom Cruise!


----------



## mtb_biker (Jan 27, 2004)

Gulevich table top at the end of his run
-1st down , didn't see much going on but the feed was jittry and cut out

Jared more 
-2nd down
tail whip out of the gate, 360 off the kokane box, wall ride, jumbo trono dead sailor


----------



## Acme54321 (Oct 8, 2003)

back on


----------



## coiler8 (Aug 25, 2006)

its working!
boo ya


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

working for me at crankworx.com

eian nelson or however you spell his name just went, basically just threw a bunch of x-ups

smooth though, and off the big gap-o-tron!


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

http://www.crankworx.com/

wroks now thank budda


----------



## mtb_biker (Jan 27, 2004)

Kyle McDonald
-3rd down
no hander, superman, backflip, looked like nothing special off jumbotron


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

This is what i want to do to who ever is in charge of the feed.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

david sumutok up...


----------



## mtb_biker (Jan 27, 2004)

feed is working again smooth for me, check it


----------



## coiler8 (Aug 25, 2006)

sicklines.com seems to be workign for peopel
check it out


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

this announcer sucks!


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

Sux for Trond. That guy has stupid sick skillz.


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

My boy Tmac riding smooth. Dope as$ tailwhip off the Qaurter.


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

Holy fyck!! Darren just got knocked the fyck out!


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

that was crazy such a smooth run up till there


----------



## mace2 (May 3, 2004)

lol andreu


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

William42 said:


> that was crazy such a smooth run up till there


Yeah, he was killing it.


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

mace2 said:


> lol andreu


yep

hey ZD why are u not up there?


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

i'm getting bored of nwd7 i've seen this movie too many times i hope it starts back up again soon


----------



## xKREDx (Aug 8, 2006)

SlCK.


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

William42 said:


> i'm getting bored of nwd7 i've seen this movie too many times i hope it starts back up again soon


i know same. whats up with that? this comericals are boren me


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

paintballeerXC said:


> yep
> 
> hey ZD why are u not up there?


I'm helping 2 of my hommies train for a fight that's in 2 weeks. We are headed up right after that. I'm not trying to compete in some huge as$ slopestyle Comp. I'll save that to my young bros. 
Watch AT destroy this $hit.

Edit. AT straight fycking killed it. Superman to no foot can combo. Fyck yeah!


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

zachdank said:


> I'm helping 2 of my hommies train for a fight that's in 2 weeks. We are headed up right after that. I'm not trying to compete in some huge as$ slopestyle Comp. I'll save that to my young bros.
> Watch AT destroy this $hit.


got to be ther e for the bros..

AT is up

edit...AT is crazy shizz

double edit... anyone know what is up with his bike? wasnt he a versus rider?


----------



## xKREDx (Aug 8, 2006)

That superman no foot can was sweet.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

jesus throwing that on a borrowed bike


----------



## Karupshun (Jun 13, 2006)

paintballeerXC said:


> or....
> 
> whistler just blew up .
> 
> i tried and no working for me












The terraist threat strikes again


----------



## mtb_biker (Jan 27, 2004)

zachdank said:


> Edit. AT straight fycking killed it. Superman to no foot can combo. Fyck yeah!


What bike did AT borrow? What happened to his bike?


----------



## Karupshun (Jun 13, 2006)

Paul B just lost a wicked run


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

mtb_biker said:


> What bike did AT borrow? What happened to his bike?


looks like he was a on a special. SX maybe

paul B threw it down


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

Lacondaguys run was the sickest yet, fo sho.


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

Brandon's in the finals fo sho. Kid killed it.


----------



## Karupshun (Jun 13, 2006)

zachdank said:


> Lacondaguys run was the sickest yet, fo sho.


it was insane, he looks bored with backflips!


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

Vanderham rips, but his run was weak. No way that will get him to the finals.


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

edit: not a versus


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

vanderhams jersey is ugly. lacondaguy is da bomb


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

#1ORBUST said:


> That's a Versus bike AT was on.....I can't tell you anymore.


i know he rides gor versus but i dont think that was a versus he was riden


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

#1ORBUST said:


> That's a Versus bike AT was on.....I can't tell you anymore.


I don't think so. Something happend to his Versus.


----------



## Karupshun (Jun 13, 2006)

Berrecloth's run was wayyy fast & smoooth. the tire was funny

Boyko isn't going to make it on that run...


----------



## mtb_biker (Jan 27, 2004)

#1ORBUST said:


> That's a Versus bike AT was on.....I can't tell you anymore.


It's not, announcer said it was a borrowed bike as something happened to his bike.


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

zachdank said:


> I don't think so. Something happend to his Versus.


thats my guess. he still killed it. no matter what bike


----------



## Karupshun (Jun 13, 2006)

Karupshun said:


> Berrecloth's run was wayyy fast & smoooth. the tire was funny
> 
> Boyko isn't going to make it on that run...


Neither will Strait flatting out...


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

zachdank said:


> I don't think so. Something happend to his Versus.


I think it's the same bike he was riding in CO. Versus is coming out with a 3-4inch short travel bike later this year so....I could be totally wrong though....


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

#1ORBUST said:


> I think it's the same bike he was riding in CO. Versus is coming out with a 3-4inch short travel bike later this year so....I could be totally wrong though....


I know about the new Versus. Something went wrong with that bike. He was not riding it in his run.


----------



## mtbrdan (Jun 1, 2004)

yee haw brad!!!! lol


----------



## xKREDx (Aug 8, 2006)

Berrecloths run was sick.... looked like Vanderham was ridin a 08 zocchi... Kyles run was going good untill that flat.


----------



## giantrider9 (Sep 3, 2006)

Riders = sickness

Announcers = douche bags


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

Damn. Zinc is riding on another blown knee. I didn't think he'd be in the contest. Kids a soldier.


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

giantrider9 said:


> Announcers = douche bags


Feels like i'm watching WWF.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

the guy is so annoying!


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

Damn. Gullys down. Nasty shoulder blaster.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

zach how come your not riding?


----------



## mtbrdan (Jun 1, 2004)

that kid mcdonald killed it.


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

William42 said:


> zach how come your not riding?


Cuz i don't pull 30 foot flips, and massive tailwhips. 
$hits over my head.


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

William42 said:


> zach how come your not riding?


read page 3 or 2

he's helping a bro..

the bottom announcer should go get drunk and stop talking

ok edit... i have decide all of them are gay


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

ouch!!!


----------



## drakan (Dec 16, 2006)

smutok nice crash


----------



## Karupshun (Jun 13, 2006)

xKREDx said:


> Berrecloths run was sick.... looked like Vanderham was ridin a 08 zocchi... Kyles run was going good untill that flat.


Bearclaw is the only one who's tricking off the start. I think he's going to edge out McCaul, unless he does something unreal


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

Brads sound effects make me wanna puke.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

ah!

i hope bas pulls off something similar to his first run without the fall


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

I love how these guys are saying there going small when there throwing down.


----------



## Karupshun (Jun 13, 2006)

I love 360's out of the dish. by far my favorite trick sequence in the whole comp


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

Holy fycking Grant Fielder huge tailwhip! AT told me the drop this year was way too big, with a way too flat landing. Can't believe Fielder Twhiped it.


----------



## drakan (Dec 16, 2006)

Tyler McCaul did pretty good


----------



## Karupshun (Jun 13, 2006)

Chris Soininen had a dissapointing run. I hope he makes the *l "super-final"


Agreed the announcers are douchenozzles


----------



## GnaR9 (Jul 7, 2007)

Thats A Nice Tail Whip How Do You Practice That!?!!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## giantrider9 (Sep 3, 2006)

GnaR9 said:


> Thats A Nice Tail Whip How Do You Practice That!?!!?!?!?!?!?


thats by far the dumbest thing yet


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

YOU HAVE A POOL IN YOUR BACK YAR?D!?!?! NO WEI!? 4 REALZ!?

hope strait doesn't get another flat, i have high hopes for him!


----------



## Karupshun (Jun 13, 2006)

who's the attention whore in the orange bikini, and why is the announcer sound like he's going to start stalking her...


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

wow these commentators are retarded


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

Strait does 4 sick shoulder buzzers, and the anouncers have no fycking clue what is going on.


----------



## Karupshun (Jun 13, 2006)

Clyde Strait nailed his second run. YES!


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

McCaul landed in the flat pretty much....ouch!!!


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

Bwhahaha. Cam Mcaul eats $hit off the Gapotron, then gets up and takes his pants off, and stands there for days, pantless.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

losing the pants was pretty funny though hahah

i think zink should make super final


----------



## Karupshun (Jun 13, 2006)

#1ORBUST said:


> McCaul landed in the flat pretty much....ouch!!!


that was an ugly painful run

his first run was sickness, so he's in the supafinal


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

William42 said:


> losing the pants was pretty funny though hahah
> 
> i think zink should make super final


What was that about???? I've never gotten up from a crash and taken off my pants :winker:


----------



## Acme54321 (Oct 8, 2003)

Richey MCaul is the man.


----------



## Acme54321 (Oct 8, 2003)

this is retarded


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

Acme54321 said:


> Richey MCaul is the man.


Yeah, him and Camron Vanderham.


----------



## Karupshun (Jun 13, 2006)

the sasquatch bit was corny, but still good for a chuckle


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

ohhh yaa....ohhh yaaaaa


----------



## coiler8 (Aug 25, 2006)

hahahah "Cedric grat-zi-ah"...what a tool--i hate commentators


----------



## giantrider9 (Sep 3, 2006)

these commentators know absolutely nothing about biking


----------



## drakan (Dec 16, 2006)

lol berrecloth was last called


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

Finals is gonna be ripping.


----------



## Acme54321 (Oct 8, 2003)

Anyone else notice the guys reshaping the lander of the big drop?


----------



## jamesdc (Oct 31, 2005)

drakan said:


> lol berrecloth was last called


No sh!t they did that to build suspense seems everybody loves the claw


----------



## xKREDx (Aug 8, 2006)

Karupshun said:


> the sasquatch bit was corny, but still good for a chuckle


haha yeah.


----------



## mace2 (May 3, 2004)

finals should be good... i'm thinkin zink or strait for the win..

the course seems very similar to last year. i'm disappointed


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Finals about to start.....


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

Let's get everyones predictions for the top 3. Quick.

#1 Andrew Taylor

#2 Cam Mcaul

#3 Andrew Lacondeguy


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

Mcaul or AT....


----------



## xKREDx (Aug 8, 2006)

I think its gonna be.

1. Berrecloth
2. Basagoita
3. Strait


----------



## drakan (Dec 16, 2006)

Kyle McDonald owns...


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

drakan said:


> Kyle McDonald owns...


McDonalds run was sick.


----------



## Acme54321 (Oct 8, 2003)

drakan said:


> Kyle McDonald owns...


He got shafted.


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

Boyko just pinned the sickest 360 on the Gapotron! WTF?


----------



## mtb_biker (Jan 27, 2004)

Lacondeguy
Boyko
Pro


----------



## mtbrdan (Jun 1, 2004)

i forgive the announcer 'brick shithouse" he rules


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

:eekster: I thought Bas was gonna die just now.


----------



## giantrider9 (Sep 3, 2006)

Bas is built like a brick shithouse

That gave me a good laugh


----------



## xKREDx (Aug 8, 2006)

WOW... Bas just destroyed his wheel.


----------



## mace2 (May 3, 2004)

WTF? 26.5? even with the crash, that should've been at least 28...


----------



## Acme54321 (Oct 8, 2003)

giantrider9 said:


> Bas is built like a brick shithouse
> 
> That gave me a good laugh


That had me cracking up...


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)




----------



## xKREDx (Aug 8, 2006)

Boyko's run was amazing.


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

Andrews Lacs run was super fycking sick. Best yet. Close with Boykyo.

Edit. Bull$hit fycking scoring from the judges.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Anyone thinking the judges are drunk?


----------



## Acme54321 (Oct 8, 2003)

These Judges are sketch


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

Claw just got mangled threeing the step down.


----------



## mace2 (May 3, 2004)

sittingduck said:


> Anyone thinking the judges are drunk?


seriously, wtf? someone's gonna get cheated out of the win...


----------



## xKREDx (Aug 8, 2006)

nooooo.... berrecloth ate it off the start.


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

aaa damn missed some good stuff, stupid lawn


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

Cams run was top 2 fo sho.


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

OK, judging is 100% fycked.


----------



## mace2 (May 3, 2004)

top 5 for that run by mccaul? lame. that shoulda been a 30.0


----------



## Acme54321 (Oct 8, 2003)

zachdank said:


> Cams run was top 2 fo sho.


Apparently someone didnt think so


----------



## mace2 (May 3, 2004)

holy **** what a run. if that's not a 34.0 i'm gonna shake my fist in the air.


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

nice 360 by boykyo


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

Looks like they are judging the whole comp on the last drop. Weaksauce.


----------



## mace2 (May 3, 2004)

zachdank said:


> Looks like they are judging the whole comp on the last drop. Weaksauce.


agreed...


----------



## drakan (Dec 16, 2006)

I want to see the claw hit it again


----------



## xKREDx (Aug 8, 2006)

McCauls score should have been right up there with Boyko's.


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

zachdank said:


> *Weaksauce.*


hella


----------



## xKREDx (Aug 8, 2006)

zachdank said:


> Looks like they are judging the whole comp on the last drop. Weaksauce.


yeah thats what iam starting to think.


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

how is it still light there? It's like dark here in SOcal stupid being closer to north pole i guess


----------



## drakan (Dec 16, 2006)

What The Fvck!?
Gaysauce


----------



## mace2 (May 3, 2004)

drakan said:


> What The Fvck!?
> Gaysauce


what's gaysauce?


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

Gemini2k05 said:


> how is it still light there? It's like dark here in SOcal stupid being closer to north pole i guess


yep. its light till about 10 nowa days

come on lacon daguy
he did a hella nice run


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

I got it Boyko/Lacondeguy for first and second, in any order, and Cam 3rd.


----------



## mace2 (May 3, 2004)

he should get 2nd for that run i think... boyko should take it


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

boyko wins.... they might as well have judged on the last drop alone....

Lacondeguy 2nd

The course could have been laid out a bit better... too much emphasis was put on the big drop at the end, IMO.


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

to bad for lacon to bad


----------



## drakan (Dec 16, 2006)

mace2 said:


> what's gaysauce?


when berrecloth quits


----------



## Zaphoid (Apr 1, 2005)

yo what happened to the claw? my feed decided to cut out on me for like that 10 mins.


----------



## philw86 (Jul 18, 2005)

i was expecting somthing totally insane for andreu.

that nohanded backflip was nuts tho.


----------



## drakan (Dec 16, 2006)

see above Zaphoid


----------



## Gman086 (Jul 4, 2004)

He passed on the 2nd run - must've been 2 beat up


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

Zaphoid said:


> yo what happened to the claw? my feed decided to cut out on me for like that 10 mins.


He got raped by the ground. It wasn't pretty.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

I think he bonked his dome pretty good. SAD


----------



## xKREDx (Aug 8, 2006)

Zaphoid said:


> yo what happened to the claw? my feed decided to cut out on me for like that 10 mins.


they said something like he was having problems seeing or hes was seeing stuff.... dont know for sure tho.


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

Andrew Taylor was riding Ryan Howards SX Trail.


----------



## mace2 (May 3, 2004)

drakan said:


> when berrecloth quits


uh, maybe he got hurt?
i'd like to see you go down like that and go for a 2nd run..


----------



## mtb_biker (Jan 27, 2004)

what was cam's top score?


----------



## xKREDx (Aug 8, 2006)

mtb_biker said:


> what was cam's top score?


I think it was a 29... might be wrong tho.


----------



## The Tod Says What?! (Jan 20, 2007)

zachdank said:


> Andrew Taylor was riding Ryan Howards SX Trail.


haha yeah and on his last run it looked like he busted it along with his arm. i was rootin for AT all the way


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

zachdank said:


> Andrew Taylor was riding Ryan Howards SX Trail.


i new it was an SX


----------



## PLURPIMPIN (Nov 3, 2005)

all i have to say is that its pretty obvious why boyko won. HE RODE TO SLAYER! :band:


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

what are the placings? my dad decided it would be a good idea to unplug the modem right as he went to sleep, and i was unable to wake him/find it, so RIGHT before they named the super finalists my internet went down.

boyko 1st, lacondeguy 2nd, who was 3rd, 4th, and 5th?


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

looky look.
Bearclaw's stunt double:


----------



## xKREDx (Aug 8, 2006)

William42 said:


> what are the placings? my dad decided it would be a good idea to unplug the modem right as he went to sleep, and i was unable to wake him/find it, so RIGHT before they named the super finalists my internet went down.
> 
> boyko 1st, lacondeguy 2nd, who was 3rd, 4th, and 5th?


1st Ben Boyko.
2nd Andreu Lacondeguy.
3rd Brandon Semenuk.
4th Cam McCaul.
5th Paul Bas.


----------



## bxb03a (Sep 3, 2006)

Slopestyle is obviously dying.....these competitions are played out IMO


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

bxb03a said:


> Slopestyle is obviously dying.....these competitions are played out IMO


----------



## crazyjohnny (Aug 15, 2006)

the course was way to tech. nobody could do anything real good. hopefully next year the course will be better


----------



## gregg (Sep 30, 2000)

FYI, we had the streaming live coverage right here on Mtbr, too!

Now, we have the top 5 runs posted, check it out:

http://reviews.mtbr.com/blog/2007/07/25/crankworx-coverage-from-riptv-and-mtbr/

Thx.

-g


----------



## pdirt (Jan 12, 2004)

Cam's last run put him in 3rd if nit second imho... that last drop was dismal... the landing was way to close to steep and close in. 

Meh, all good, anyone know how the claw is? I really Thought Paul B died, than he does another run! Amazing.


----------

